# Snarky with other dogs



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2012)

My female Vizsla (1.5 years) has recently (last two months) become snarky with dogs she doesn't know. I was very diligent to socialize her well when she was a puppy to try and prevent this behaviour. If other dogs sniff her too long she starts to show her teeth and growel. Dogs she knows she has no issues with. I always address the behaviour by telling her "bad girl" but this isn't working. Any suggestions on how to rectify the issue?


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds like she's letting the strange dog know her boundaries. I think it's up to you to avoid prolonged situations. Are the dogs on or off leash when this is happening? If on leash you should just do a quick pass and then keep moving. Really, the same works for off leash.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Stacey,

*Too long* is the key word. A quick "hi, how are you?" sniff is acceptable for a female. 

More than that and your girl has every right to her personal space and to tell the other dog "ENOUGH" in no uncertain terms. Dogs get it quick enough. Quicker than human males. ??? 

Just keep her moving and not standing around when you can. Harder to sniff a moving target.

When I met a friend on the trail it is 1/2 minute "Hi and Bye", or "Come walk with us."

Pointers are not "stand around dogs" like labs.


RBD


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

My friend's female Vizsla does this too. Anything more than 5 seconds, and the other dog will get a bark and growl. Ours have learned to give her space when it comes to sniffing.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Not restricted to bitches either. Astro needs slow intros or the other dog ends up on it's arse. He never breaks skin, just muscles them to the ground till they get the message. Half an hour later, He'll be playing with them.

As RBD says, best intros are while walking.


----------

